# How do I find a therapist to help teach me social skills?



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

I found a site where they show therapists by what they specialize in.

There's an option to filter for Anxiety and also for Autism.

I do have a little social anxiety, but that is not the big problem.

I think my problem is that I just don't know what to say ever. I don't know how to make and keep conversations going. I struggle with having things to say and end up being very dull and boring.

I even struggle to socialize online and through text, social anxiety does affect me, but mostly when socializing in person. I don't really think I need a therapist for social anxiety right now.

I do think it's very possible that I am autistic, but I don't think it would be a good idea to find a therapist that specializes in that if I'm not diagnosed, right?


----------



## Call me Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

Just go in for anxiety and they will probably be able to:

a) help you with the problems you have with social situations

b) find someone that can


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Friendonkey said:


> I found a site where they show therapists by what they specialize in.
> 
> There's an option to filter for Anxiety and also for Autism.
> 
> ...


But Dr. Richards says we already have social skills, it's just the social anxiety that gets in our way!


----------



## Andrew Goad (Jun 19, 2016)

Friendonkey said:


> I found a site where they show therapists by what they specialize in.
> 
> There's an option to filter for Anxiety and also for Autism.
> 
> ...


Here are some options / resources you can consider:

http://www.improveyoursocialskills.com/ ~ This is a blog and website constructed by someone named Daniel Wendler who was diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome growing up, and now helps people build more powerful social skills as well as form more nurturing relationships.

This is his TedxTalk about his experience: 




http://www.succeedsocially.com/socialskills ~ I have personally read some of these articles in the past, and they were very useful at the time.

http://socialconfidencecenter.com/ ~ This website is created by someone named Dr. Aziz Gazipura, a coach and psychologist I have personally worked with around social skills, confidence, and overcoming social anxiety that was immensely valuable.

Lastly, I am more then willing to talk with you personally. I help people build confidence so that they can overcome shyness and social anxiety, and have the kind of relationships they want.

I also feel strongly that I could help you.

You can find some of my videos about social confidence and overcoming social anxiety here: 




Reach out if you feel called to.

All my Best,

Andrew


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

Andrew Goad said:


> Here are some options / resources you can consider:
> 
> http://www.improveyoursocialskills.com/ ~ This is a blog and website constructed by someone named Daniel Wendler who was diagnosed with Asperger's Syndrome growing up, and now helps people build more powerful social skills as well as form more nurturing relationships.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all these resources! I liked your video.

Just wondering, how would you go about helping me build confidence by talking to me?

I'd appreciate it if you could reply to me via private message, again thanks!


----------

